# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Different Fan at Mobo !

## EagleSeven

I figured out a way to mount a 120mm Fan at printer's motherboard,
 to replace the very Loud 40mm fan, which I call Screamer !  :Wink: 
It hangs directly below the Mobo and blows directly on it,
unlike the 40mm that mounts at one end of board. 

Since 40mm fan is 24volt and I wanted to use a 12volt fan I had already,
I connected it to an external 12v power-supply, that I also already had.  :Smile: 
That also gets some load off the printer's power-supply.

The 120 fan is only 15mm thick but seems to move almost as much air as a 25mm thick size.

Only problem is that it's So Much Quieter,
 it's going to take some Time for me to get accustomed to 'No Screaming'  :Wink:

----------


## Mjolinor

You need to be aware of the noise because though fans normally work OK on half voltage they will occasionally not start.

----------


## EagleSeven

> You need to be aware of the noise because though fans normally work OK on half voltage they will occasionally not start.


??? The fan is Not on half-voltage, if that is what you are saying ?
It's a 12 volt fan on a 12 volt external supply.

Those little 40mm fans are just Way too Loud, both 12v and 24v types.
I can still hear the 12v 120mm fan.
Noise level is Much more Civilized now ! LOL  :Wink: 

And the larger fan will provide much better cooling for entire board.  :Smile:

----------


## Mjolinor

Yup, my inability to understand English rearing it's ugly head there.  :Smile: 

I speak England very best normally.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Yup, my inability to understand English rearing it's ugly head there. 
> 
> I speak England very best normally.


LOL ,  :Smile:  No problem !
I'm just Glad someone Replied to my message, Thanks !  :Smile:

----------


## EagleSeven

Another advantage of the Quieter fan is that you can better hear any Other problems,
such as a slipping filament-feed gear clicking,
or if something may be getting loose and making small sounds,
that can Not be heard when there is a very loud fan.

----------


## Bassna

Hey Eagle, I'm having a problem getting the nozzle loose to adjust the height. I'm pretty sure this is the screw right? Pretty similiar to my flashforge. But none of the wrenches they sent with me, or that I have, will fit it. It seems more round looking also. But yeah, all too big to fit in there. Or am I just missing something and will feel dumb :P
screw.jpg

----------


## Mjolinor

Can't really comment on whether you are dumb or not but you are correct.  :Smile: 

The Chinese seem to have a philosophy of "if it looks right then it will do" and socket head screws are often rounded on new stuff.

In that particular case it is going to be a real dog to fix.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Hey Eagle, I'm having a problem getting the nozzle loose to adjust the height. I'm pretty sure this is the screw right? Pretty similiar to my flashforge. But none of the wrenches they sent with me, or that I have, will fit it. It seems more round looking also. But yeah, all too big to fit in there. Or am I just missing something and will feel dumb :P
> screw.jpg


That set-screw is 1.5mm size.
A wrench for it came with our printer
and yes it is an unusual size.
The wrench is very low-quality and Rounds-over very quickly.
You can grind or sand off the end, to get past the rounded end,
if you have the power-tools to do that ?

I had a problem with the very small threads Stripping-out and slipping, in one of ours,
after tightening it only several times.  :Frown: 
So, I had to drill and Tap that block to a larger size set-screw.
I think it was 3mm I changed it to.
I did Not remove the assembly from printer to drill&tap it,
I just removed the nozzle-tube.
With the larger size set-screw it is much easier to adjust also.

----------


## Bassna

Ah thanks for the replies guys, I have tried and tried and that small hex wrench that was sent with the printer is just too big for it. I will run to the hardware store today and see if I can't find a smaller wrench. Honestly I have very little tools, and have never "drilled and tapped" anything before. But hey, what better time to learn? So if I cannot get that thing to loosen and re-tighten I will look more into that.

 Really I'm looking to use my left extruder from my Flashforge on the left side of the CTC, but the nozzle is way off to be able to do that. I guess if all else fails, I will just take my right extruder from the flashforge, and re-do my setup on cooling with that. 

"The Chinese seem to have a philosophy of "if it looks right then it will  do" and socket head screws are often rounded on new stuff." <---haha yeah, that seems very true. All in all though, very happy with this printer for the price it was. So far...

----------


## EagleSeven

> I have very little tools, and have never "drilled and tapped" anything before. But hey, what better time to learn? So if I cannot get that thing to loosen and re-tighten I will look more into that.


  :Wink:  You may want to Practice on something Else, before trying it on Printer ! LOL  :Wink:

----------


## Bassna

Thanks for the tip  :Wink:  I searched around and found the right size hex wrench in my flashforge pack that came with my FFCP. Woot! Now to get this all switched around.

----------


## EagleSeven

I can see that the larger fan is going to need an Air-Filter attached to it.
Larger fan equals larger amounts of dust and filament-threads pulled in under printer !  :Frown: 

I had already attached a grill to it, so I'll attach a removable Filter to the grill.

There is still room for that since the fan is only 15mm thick.  :Smile:

----------


## EagleSeven

Another advantage of the quieter Mobo Fan is that I can now hear the Power-supply fan,
turning off and on, to know if and when it is operating,
since there is no way to See if it is.

----------

